# Looking for a product to secure landscape accessorys



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

As I reported in another thread I'm in the process of cleaning/vacuuming my layout. I'm looking for a product to secure the trees/people and etc. to the floor of the layout. There use to be some type of "gum" product that would apply and take off easy. It would not mark the what you are trying to secure. Do they still make this? What is the name of this? Where would I find this product at a big box store? (School supplies/glue sections) or ??:dunno: I don't want to use glue or anything permanent. Comments please. Larry


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I use hot glue, but I think in your case rubber cement would work better.


----------



## mario760 (Sep 21, 2015)

I've used earthquake putty.  A small amount on the bottom will secure almost anything well enough. The nice thing about using this putty is that it comes right off when you wish to change things around and leaves no residue. It's also reusable to you don't need to keep buying more of it. The big box stores sell it, at least they do here in earthquake prone CA. Otherwise, I'm certain you can order it online and have it mailed to you.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Dang! I've never heard of "earthquake putty".........thank the Lord we don't need it in Michigan! 
Bob


----------



## mario760 (Sep 21, 2015)

raleets said:


> Dang! I've never heard of "earthquake putty".........thank the Lord we don't need it in Michigan!
> Bob


LOL! I use it all over the house and now for my train set up. It's the best thing since sliced bread, well almost.

http://www.amazon.com/Quakehold-88111-Museum-Putty-Neutral/dp/B0002VA9NA


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Department 56 sells earthquake putty in their own packaging, I use it to keep the towns people on their feet. Earthquake putty is a must have.


----------

